# quick video



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

here is a quick video I made of a couple fish I caught yesterday and earlier today. The bird in the start was harassing my wife and I he was getting pretty mean for a bit before i got the camera and chased him... . sorry about the quality its my first one. I need to sit down with Barton so I can learn
My biggest issue I have is the quality it is fuzzy and looks low quality compared to the ones directly from my go pro...

http://vimeo.com/35111551

thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice video.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Cool vid and song. The pelican was pissed. Lol


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Cool video...Somebody has been feeding that pelican. I don't suppose you would share the launch site, doesn't look familiar to me...

P_


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

Oxbeast really cool video. Awesome catch.:thumbsup:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for watching I do think the pelican was fed way too comfortable around us


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Poor redfish was so good!


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Cool video and that redfish looks delish.


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

Did you get that recipe from that book,lol..Looks good oxbeast


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

No I just threw the stuff we had in the fridge together. Turned out really good. Kelly is encouraging me to catch more reds now lol .Can't wait till the new limit takes effect...


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

yeah very soon, than you will have enough redfish for both of you. Lol


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

Oxbeast do you know a site I can get those cameras, videos? What are they called and how much do they range from?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry I'm not sure what you asking exactly do you want to know what camera I used and how much?


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah like the hat cams , sorry I dont know a lot about them


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

No worries I use the older 
go pro hero they have a newer and better one now called the hero2
I got the helmet cam set they have different sets but that one fit my needs the best. I think normally they are around 230 I got mine during a sale for a lot cheaper got Lucky. Ill keep an eye out for sales on them for you. You can make a mount for just about any waterproof camera but gopro seem to be the most popular.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

They Also have a daily giveaway on gopro. Com. . Barton from here won it once !


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Nice report oscar. I guess my pictures with the phone are about obsolete now.


----------



## funkycol77 (Dec 30, 2011)

nice video...what general area is that?


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

thanks oscar


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

I've been wanting a hat cam for a while, I just didnt know if there were certain ones. Im going check out some soon. Once again cool video


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

just make sure its waterproof ill bring mine when i head your way yakmaster


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Funkycol77 black water bay is the general area


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Barton helped me figure out why the quality wasn't as good as other go pro videos. I used windows movie maker instead of windows live movie maker


----------

